

12 Year old mildly autistic boy working to disprove big band theory - thekevan
http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011103200369

======
phlux
I dont know, the Big Bands were really really good back in the 30's and 40's
-- not just some theory for some 12 year old kid to disprove.

~~~
ynoclo
Swing Theory has also been attacked, despite a resurgence of popularity in the
late '90s... which, coincidentally, was 12 years ago.

